# TPV virtual no ligado a un banco y que no cobre mensualidades?



## HaPLo (15 Feb 2013)

Hola a todos,

Estoy interesado en implementar un TPV virtual para realizar cobros mediante tarjeta de crédito en una página web. Me interesaría un TPV que no cobre mensualidades como el mantenimiento, si no por cada transacción. En mi banco me han ofrecido uno, pero me piden una cantidad absurda de documentación, como por ejemplo un plan de negocio (no entiendo por que debo explicar al banco en que consiste mi idea de negocio si realmente yo le voy a pagar una comisión a ellos cuando ellos no están arriesgando absolutamente nada si no que únicamente ofrecen un servicio).

También me interesaría que el TPV contase con alguna opción que me permita dar acceso automático a las diferentes secciones de mi web sin necesidad de tener que verificar el pago manualmente (algo que esté automatizado y en cuanto se reciba la transacción, que se permita acceder al área de usuario por ejemplo).

¿Podríais recomendarme alguno?

Un saludo.


----------



## Yatengotres (15 Feb 2013)

Lo que buscas no existe...


----------



## vertedero (15 Feb 2013)

Paypal, click&buy, moneybookers...


----------



## McArrow (15 Feb 2013)

A través de paypal con que tengas una cuenta normal (no hace falta de empresa) y sin que pagues cuotas ni nada, tu cliente puede pagar con tarjeta aunque no tenga paypal. La comisión es pequeña y los pagos entran con normalidad a través de paypal.

No es una tpv... ... ... pero se le parece mucho, y es gratis. Creo que es lo único que hay.


----------



## Sr. L0b0 (15 Feb 2013)

McArrow dijo:


> A través de paypal con que tengas una cuenta normal (no hace falta de empresa) y sin que pagues cuotas ni nada, tu cliente puede pagar con tarjeta aunque no tenga paypal. La comisión es pequeña y los pagos entran con normalidad a través de paypal.
> 
> No es una tpv... ... ... pero se le parece mucho, y es gratis. Creo que es lo único que hay.



Hombre, si una comisión del 3,5 del importe de la compra te parece pequeña...

Además, creo que te vuelven a cobrar cuando traspasas el importe de paypal a tu cuenta del banco.


----------



## McArrow (15 Feb 2013)

jajajaja me parece pequeña pero es que son ventas de 6 € y ya lo había repercutido XDDDD Pero mientras los bancos no bajen el precio y los requisitos de las tpv pues para ir tirando ya vale.

Paypal también te da pasarela pero son (creo) 15 lereles al mes, aunque sin alta (sermepa y demás amigos sí cobran o cobraban alta además de tanto al mes y de porcentaje).

O sea rectifico: las comisiones no son bajas... ... ... pero si las miras en comparación... ... ...

La verdad es que no sé si te cobran por traspasar el dinero luego al banco, pero en un rato hago el experimento y os digo.


----------



## tica (15 Feb 2013)

Paypal no cobra por transferir dinero a tu banco, pero todo se andara. Cobran 15 euros si elijes una pasarela con mas opciones, pero la normal, que basta y sobra, es "gratis" solo te sablan por cada venta...


----------



## HaPLo (16 Feb 2013)

Hola a todos. Gracias por las respuestas. He estado mirando un poco algunas opciones pero Moneybookers en principio cobra una comisión de 20€ mensuales a modo de "mantenimiento".

Tenía pensado ofrecer Paypal pero como método secundario de pago. En parte por las comisiones que cobran y en parte por que pensaba que hacía falta una cuenta de Paypal para poder realizar pagos (todos los pagos que he hecho hasta la fecha me han hecho sacarme una cuenta y asociarla a mi tarjeta de crédito). Por otro lado, he hablado con varios vendedores y me cuentan que estas bastante desprotegido dado que si alguien abre una disputa, normalmente suelen dar la razón al cliente aunque este no la tenga.

Click&Buy no me dice nada sobre comisiones. Supongo que me tendré que poner en contacto con ellos, pero siendo una empresa inglesa me preocupa el hecho de que la pasarela no esté en castellano (ya sabemos que muchos clientes son algo "garrulos" y en cuanto ven algo en inglés se echan para atrás).


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (16 Feb 2013)

Llevo 5 o 6 años trabajando solo con PayPal, entre 5 y 10 mil euros al mes. Son un pco coñazo con las verificaciones de la cuenta, pero a parte de estas molestias ningun problema con ellos si no haces cosas raras.


----------



## HaPLo (16 Feb 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Llevo 5 o 6 años trabajando solo con PayPal, entre 5 y 10 mil euros al mes. Son un pco coñazo con las verificaciones de la cuenta, pero a parte de estas molestias ningun problema con ellos si no haces cosas raras.



a que te refieres con cosas raras?


----------



## Gold-Standard (16 Feb 2013)

Dalpay.........


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (16 Feb 2013)

HaPLo dijo:


> a que te refieres con cosas raras?



Transferir cantidades importantes entre cuentas paypal como pagos personales, registrar la cuenta con datos falsos o diferentes de lis de la cuenta bancaria, mover un volumen importante sin ser una empresa o autonomo, tener denuncias de usuarios por estafador o una tasa elevada de reclamaciones. En resumen si intentas "engañar" al sistema (yo lo he intentado) te pillan y bloquean la cuenta, pero si vas de cara con todo legal, es una opcion sencilla y que funciona muy bien para empezar, cuando sepas que el negocio va bien y empieces a facturar, pues buscas uno que cobre menos comision. Pero a la gente le da confianza PayPal.


----------



## HaPLo (16 Feb 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Transferir cantidades importantes entre cuentas paypal como pagos personales, registrar la cuenta con datos falsos o diferentes de lis de la cuenta bancaria, mover un volumen importante sin ser una empresa o autonomo, tener denuncias de usuarios por estafador o una tasa elevada de reclamaciones. En resumen si intentas "engañar" al sistema (yo lo he intentado) te pillan y bloquean la cuenta, pero si vas de cara con todo legal, es una opcion sencilla y que funciona muy bien para empezar, cuando sepas que el negocio va bien y empieces a facturar, pues buscas uno que cobre menos comision. Pero a la gente le da confianza PayPal.



Entiendo, esto es algo que tenia pensado hacer. Darme de alta con Paypal y usar la cuenta para diferentes servicios que ofrezco, pero si dices que no se puede hacer tendré que mirar de crear cuentas independientes para cada cosa


----------



## Setapéfranses (2 Mar 2013)

Estoy mirando la info de este hilo para una tienda onli ne y lo unico decente es Dalplay.

El resto moneybookers cobra casi 3% y clickandbuy 3.9% y multitud de historias por cobro fallido.

De modo que solo veo 3 (quitando paypal) y el unico decente es dalpay.


----------



## gus258 (20 Mar 2013)

Todas las empresas te cobrarán X dinero, ya sea en formato de mantenimiento ( que puedes negociar ) o bien en % sobre transacción.

Al final, todo suma, y cuantas mas posibilidades ofrezcas a tu cliente, mejor, mas posibilidades de cerrar operaciones, no busques tu beneficio, busca el de tu cliente.


----------



## makinacat (28 Mar 2013)

TPV de ING DIRECT

si no me equivoco, en el virtual cobran sobre el 1% de la operación y no hay cuotas ni nada parecido.


----------



## Offshore (29 Mar 2013)

Swissmicsi en Suiza tiene una plataforma sin mantenimiento. Los usuarios pueden abrir una cuenta y hacer transferencias internas a la hora de pagar como opción
SwissMICSI transaction fee is just 1 % + 0.5 EUR (between accounts of SwissMICSI)
O pagar por tarjeta en un API que se monta en la página
Credit Card transaction fee is 2.9% + 1.00 EUR.

La misma plataforma se presta para pagar planillas o multi pagos Globalmente


----------



## maybel (30 Oct 2013)

*Cuenta Paypal particular bloqueada para siempre.*



EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Transferir cantidades importantes entre cuentas paypal como pagos personales, registrar la cuenta con datos falsos o diferentes de lis de la cuenta bancaria, mover un volumen importante sin ser una empresa o autónomo, tener denuncias de usuarios por estafador o una tasa elevada de reclamaciones. En resumen si intentas "engañar" al sistema (yo lo he intentado) te pillan y bloquean la cuenta, pero si vas de cara con todo legal, es una opción sencilla y que funciona muy bien para empezar, cuando sepas que el negocio va bien y empieces a facturar, pues buscas uno que cobre menos comisión. Pero a la gente le da confianza PayPal.



Me interesa bastante el tema ya que recientemente Paypal me ha bloqueado definitivamente una cuenta "premier" particular que tenia con ellos, entiendo que por el volumen que movía sin ser empresa o autónomo. Ahora me estoy planteando abrir una nueva cuenta de empresa "Business" con todo en regla pero me da miedo que me la cierren por vincularla con la anterior. Por tus comentarios en el foro, parece que a ti te paso algo parecido y me gustaría saber si tuviste algún problema en este sentido y si fue así como lo solucionaste. O también me interesa saber si hay alguna forma para que no la vinculen con mi cuenta anterior.
Espero tu respuesta que me seria de gran ayuda.
Muchas gracias.
Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Señor Importante (31 Oct 2013)

Offshore dijo:


> Swissmicsi en Suiza tiene una plataforma sin mantenimiento. Los usuarios pueden abrir una cuenta y hacer transferencias internas a la hora de pagar como opción
> SwissMICSI transaction fee is just 1 % + 0.5 EUR (between accounts of SwissMICSI)
> O pagar por tarjeta en un API que se monta en la página
> Credit Card transaction fee is 2.9% + 1.00 EUR.
> ...





En su página no hablan de esas comisiones que tu dices.. 

"Si el cliente elige de pagar por tarjeta de crédito, el costo será de *2,9% à 5,9% según el tipo de activitad *+ 1 EUR."


2,9% son comisiones de hace más de 5 años en Españistan cuando lo del comercio en internet a los bancos se la sudaba porque el ladrillo era lo que les reportaba beneficios y todo lo demás les restaba tiempo. Ahora se han bajado del andamio y por lo que he consultado La Caixa al 0,6% (con un mínimo de 6 euros de mantenimiento al mes) e ING al 0,85% (sin coste de mantenimiento mensual)

TPV internacionales hay tantos como escribir en google virtual TPV, otra cosa es implementarlo con programación en la web y lo que el programador cobre más o menos si es complicado. Tienes CCBill.com, Authorize.net, pero van con comisiones del 3,5% para arriba y más... así que no lo veo factible si vendes bastante teniendo alternativas de menos comisión.


----------



## javitax (29 Dic 2013)

Muy bueno lo de SwissMICSI tiene muy buena pinta parece ser una procesadora de pagos sería ¿están registrados como entidad de pago?


----------



## RassMatass (29 Dic 2013)

El TPV del sabadell que tal?


----------



## juanolo2001 (30 Dic 2013)

¿Y como veis esto...
- tefpay | transferencia electronica de fondos

o esto...
- TPV Online es el TPV Virtual idóneo para tiendas electrónicas. Tarifas de TPV-Online.

o esto...
- Mejores comisiones de tpv virtual - TpvVirtual


...para tiendas online que estan empezando?


----------



## chaber (30 Dic 2013)

RassMatass dijo:


> El TPV del sabadell que tal?



El Sabadell trabaja bastante bien con las empresas. Yo tengo cuenta allí y me cobran 35 leuros al año de mantenimiento, no cobran por transferencias ni capulladas varias. En cuanto al TPV durante 6 meses es gratis + 0.75% por transacción, a los 6 meses cobran 18 euros+iva por el TPV + 0.75 si no llegas a un mínimo de transacciones, que creo que eran 20 al mes, si haces 20 transacciones o más te ahorras dichos 18+iva euros.

No es fantabuloso pero es mejor que la mayoría (BBVA, Santander, La Caixa...) y sobre todo no te ponen tantas pegas.


----------



## Alejandro VI (30 Dic 2013)

juanolo2001 dijo:


> ¿Y como veis esto...
> - tefpay | transferencia electronica de fondos
> 
> o esto...
> ...



¿Estáis locos? Eso es una estafa como la copa de un pino.

A poco que le llores a un banco, tienes TPV sin comision mensual ni anual y con un máximo de 1% de comisión por operación.


----------



## juanolo2001 (30 Dic 2013)

Alejandro VI dijo:


> ¿Estáis locos? Eso es una estafa como la copa de un pino.
> 
> A poco que le llores a un banco, tienes TPV sin comision mensual ni anual y con un máximo de 1% de comisión por operación.



¿Y no necesitas de cierta posicion para llorar? Es decir, cierto nivel de ventas, etc para negociar? Si es un negocio q ni a empezado lo mismo por mucho que llores pasan de uno, no se, pregunto, por que yo de esto no tengo ni idea... pero si es verdad que me parecen unas condiciones un tanto abusivas.

Si ya Paypal es "caro" las que no son Paypal parecen mas y los bancos parece que ponen tantas condiciones y es tan dificil y tampoco es que sean precios para tirar cohetes que da bastante rabia.


----------



## Alejandro VI (30 Dic 2013)

juanolo2001 dijo:


> ¿Y no necesitas de cierta posicion para llorar? Es decir, cierto nivel de ventas, etc para negociar?



Haz la prueba y ve de ventanilla en ventanilla.

- Comisión por operación menor o igual a 1% no es difícil.
- En algunos, comisión mínima de 50 céntimos. (En algunos)
- En algunos, cuota si no se llega a un mínimo, generalmente 600 euros. (En algunos)

Hablo de TPV con 2.000 - 3.000 euros al mes de ingresos, cantidad básica para un comercio.


----------



## juanolo2001 (30 Dic 2013)

Alejandro VI dijo:


> Haz la prueba y ve de ventanilla en ventanilla.
> 
> - Comisión por operación menor o igual a 1% no es difícil.
> - En algunos, comisión mínima de 50 céntimos. (En algunos)
> ...



Entonces para un servicio de precio aceptable ¿cual sería un servicio "tipo"?
- 1% o menos por operación.
- ¿cuantos? centimos por operacion.
- ¿que cuota mensual? segun que minimo.

Lo malo son los nuevos comercios que no sabes cuanto vas a facturar, puesto que nunca se ha puesto en marcha.

Yo espero ponerme de tour por sucursales la proxima semana y enterarme, pero para ir sobre aviso me gustaria saber que "ofertas" estarían bien y cuales serían un timo.


----------

